# Eurovision



## JoT

I see the Eurovision Song Contest is on tonight, I will have to cancel going out.

Has anyone seen the British entry? I understand it is a middle aged white rapper and some schoolgirls or something like


----------



## Running_man

Me and the 710 cringe every time we see the UK's entry. He's embarrassing! We'll probably still watch it until something better comes on.


----------



## Mrcrowley

From past efforts, he's one of the better crud i'd say.


----------



## rhaythorne

Go, Lordi! :band:


----------



## thorpey69

nnooooooo 1st eurovision then big brother...i cant take anymore :bash:


----------



## Mrcrowley

Go Finland! :band:


----------



## JoT

Mrcrowley said:


> Go Finland! :band:


 They will get my vote


----------



## mach 0.0013137

thorpey69 said:


> nnooooooo 1st eurovision then big brother...i cant take anymore :bash:


 My sentiments exactly


----------



## rhaythorne

Lordi I never had any doubts :band:


----------



## andy100

Congratulations to Deano in Finland...I see Finland's just won.

The first and funniest Eurovision I've actually ever watched any of!


----------



## Roger

Its the only year of the many that I have suffered, that the winner was plainly obvious without seeing the rest.


----------



## Silver Hawk

I just can't watch it. Haven't been able to for many years now. I would be ill. :nono:


----------



## raketakat

Silver Hawk said:


> I just can't watch it. Haven't been able to for many years now. I would be ill. :nono:


 You must confront your fears Paul :biggrin:

I watched it with a shocked look on my face. Where is Griff with his "The Scream" image  ?

Lordi were one of the milder horrors on show - did you hear the French entry :mad0218:

She couldn't hold a tune in a bucket


----------



## MarkF

Silver Hawk said:


> I just can't watch it. Haven't been able to for many years now. I would be ill.


 I enjoyed it, all the kids had some party food and pop, I demolished 2 bottles of fino, right now I think that was a bad idea. I thought the German entry was good but the kids, of course, were well pleased with the winners.


----------



## raketakat

MarkF said:


> I enjoyed it, ...... I demolished 2 bottles of fino, ......


 :laugh:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

OK if I was forced at gun point to watch either football or the Eurovision `Song` Contest, I`d go with the football

but only because it doesn't ` go on so long :cursed:


----------



## raketakat

mach 0.0013137 said:


> OK if I was forced at gun point to watch either football or the Eurovision `Song` Contest, I`d go with the football
> 
> but only because it dosen`t ` go on so long


 What pointless activities do you indulge in Mac ? Apart from watch collecting, that is  .


----------



## mach 0.0013137

raketakat said:


> What pointless activities do you indulge in Mac ? Apart from watch collecting, that is  .


 Being an annoying twerp on a watch forum`s my current favourite :laugh:


----------



## Running_man

It'd have to be Eurovision for me. It's worth watching just for Terry Wogan's light piss taking. Football's just....

Football.


----------



## Mrcrowley

Lordi won - all that matters!

Been listening to it a lot. Also annoy Trish by playing We Are The Winners - Lithuania LT


----------



## pg tips

Anyone gonna admit to watching it Saturday?









Litlun is hooked.

Want a comp on who will win?

I bet it wont be our lot


----------



## Griff

I'd sooner listen to the crowd at Accrington Stanley!!!


----------



## MarkF

Everybody in MarkF towers will be watching the event with pizza and beer, my kids love it. So do I.


----------



## Griff

I hope your kids dont love *too much* pizza and beer


----------



## Robert

Watch it every year. I find Terry Wogan's commentary entertaining too.

I don't have kids to blame as my reason for watching







. Just me and 710.


----------



## Jonmurgie

Seems to come around quickly doesn't it... seems like only yesterday we were rocking away to Lordi










Haven't heard our song these year... wonder if we'll beat last years outstanding score of 25!


----------



## pg tips

listening to Ken Bruce while I fit a blind and curtain pole.

He's just said 10 years ago Blair was elected and 2 days later the UK won, today he announces his resignation and 2 days later it's eurovision!

we're bound to come last!


----------



## unlcky alf

I watch it every year, Terry Wogan's commentary is fantastic, when he retires I won't bother with it anymore. I can't imagine our lot winning, nor should they, they're a complete shower of sh**e and a bloody embarassment. I'd like to see another nil points for the UK, it's what we deserve for putting them through.


----------



## PhilM

Don't watch can't stand it









Last time was for Bucks Fizz


----------



## Robert

The semi-final is on BBC3 at the moment - no Terry though

I don't think Bulgaria will win


----------



## jasonm

What a waste of an evening


----------



## rhaythorne

I watch it most years. It's fun


----------



## Russ

It's good to watch because so much else is going on. The Baltic states all giving each other 10, the French who can't get past the fact that they hate us and so on and so on........


----------



## Mrcrowley

Jonmurgie said:


> Seems to come around quickly doesn't it... seems like only yesterday we were rocking away to Lordi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't heard our song these year... wonder if we'll beat last years outstanding score of 25!


Yes great one IMHO.


----------



## mad_librarian

At least the Italians have done the decent thing and not competed for the past 9 years....

My fave Euro song - Si La vie est Cadeau - Corinne Hermes (winner 1983 Luxembourg) - so bad it is a triumph


----------



## Mrcrowley

Nothing will ever top Lordi. Just a damn shame if you don't like that sort of music.


----------



## ETCHY

We don't stand a chance - camp ***** IMO














.

We'll be watching it + plenty of Martini 

According to Soph' the Belarus entry sounds like a Bond theme !

Dave


----------



## mad_librarian

Lordi...!!!!

You're being ironic of course? 5th division metal at best.

They make the Tygers of Pan Tang look proficient 

I'll get me monsta mask...


----------



## MIKE

mad_librarian said:


> They make the Tygers of Pan Tang look proficient


Blimey thats a name from the past









I've seen them







at a local rock venue nearly 20 years ago









Mike


----------



## pg tips

And we're off









Come on Jase, you know you'll love it!


----------



## strange_too

I would be happy cutting off a very important part on my anatomy with a rusty razor blade than watch Eurovision*









However, we'll we are watching Capote with czech dub as I need the practice









*watch arm of course


----------



## pg tips

did you see the size of watch the bird from Hungary is wearing!









the girl from the FYR of Macedonia had georgous legs!


----------



## PhilM

pg tips said:


> did you see the size of watch the bird from Hungary is wearing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the girl from the FYR of Macedonia had georgous legs!


Watch







is this code for something else


----------



## Bladerunner

PhilM said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you see the size of watch the bird from Hungary is wearing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the girl from the FYR of Macedonia had georgous legs!
> 
> 
> 
> Watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this code for something else
Click to expand...

Are you telling me I should be watching it???


----------



## PhilM

No and you've just made me check









Back to top gear for me


----------



## pinkwindmill

HELLO lovely Russian ladies...


----------



## pg tips

Ukraine

Sue Pollard on Acid


----------



## JoT

pinkwindmill said:


> HELLO lovely Russian ladies...










I miss going to Russia









Bulgaria was good


----------



## jasonm

pg tips said:


> And we're off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Jase, you know you'll love it!


No......I would rather file my foot off with a emery board.....


----------



## pinkwindmill

jasonm said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we're off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Jase, you know you'll love it!
> 
> 
> 
> No......I would rather file my foot off with a emery board.....
Click to expand...

Broaden your mind...with alcohol and it's not that bad!!


----------



## pg tips

Last one!










John, Bulgaria







yee!


----------



## pg tips

Come on then who's gonna win?

I'm going for Macedonia









Or Sweden just for the Bay City Rollers homage


----------



## pinkwindmill

Moldova:


----------



## rhaythorne

Can't make up my mind between Finland, Hungary, Russia, Bulgaria and Moldova


----------



## Ricster

Russia to win


----------



## pg tips

They are on you tube!


----------



## pg tips

Well we're heading for NIL POINTS









Serbia wtf, she's


----------



## JoT

It looks like the migrant workers are voting in the western European countries







There are lots of Serbs, Armenians and Turks in northwest Europe and Romanians and Armenians in Spain ..... don't you just love "united" Europe


----------



## Russ

Jesus, a singing hog won it.


----------



## Stan

Terry Wogan is the clear winner, he had me pissing me pants.









This farce should be renamed the Mutual Arse Kissing contest.

What a bunch of bollocks.


----------



## Running_man

The winner looks like Elvis. Those Russian birds were rather nice though....

A.


----------



## unlcky alf

Some of Terry's best remarks:

" And now the Serbian entry......a homely girl and four prison guards"

"Does anyone remember Abbott & Costello"

"Its been a great evening, not musically of course"

Personally I thought that she looked like Napoleon without the hat.


----------



## Bladerunner

unlcky alf said:


> Some of Terry's best remarks:
> 
> "Its been a great evening, not musically of course"


That says so much!


----------



## Mrcrowley

mad_librarian said:


> Lordi...!!!!
> 
> You're being ironic of course? 5th division metal at best.
> 
> They make the Tygers of Pan Tang look proficient
> 
> I'll get me monsta mask...


We're talking Eurovision here...............


----------



## Mrcrowley

Stan said:


> Terry Wogan is the clear winner, he had me pissing me pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This farce should be renamed the Mutual Arse Kissing contest.
> 
> What a bunch of bollocks.


Amen to that.


----------



## Roger

Why the f*ck do they bother???

What a waste of airtime.........

crap songs, crap program.....thanks to Wogan for pre-warning us all all last week on R2


----------



## Robert

Just realised why Terry hasn't been on Radio 2 in the morning.

1st semi-final on BBC3 just now

Loads of old ones on youtube

1969 UK entry

1982 UK entry skip to about 1.30min.

UK gets straight to the final as they are one of four countries to contribute most financially to the EBU 

So who's going to be one of the 100 million to watch this year ?


----------



## Alas

Last time I watched it Abba won. Have managed to avoid it like the plague since. :lol:

Alasdair


----------



## Running_man

Me and the Mrs usually get a bottle of wine in and watch it. It's just a bit of fun and Terry Wogan's subtle derision is hilarious. Won't be watching it this year though as it's an early night for me on Saturday.

A.


----------



## Mrcrowley

They will never top last years winner IMO - Lordi


----------



## JoT

I miss Lordi

So far it has been predictably bad, out UK entry is a successful songwriter apparently, pity he can't sing


----------



## JoT

Ukraine should win with electro-folk band Go_A ..... but probably wont


----------



## scottswatches

Iceland all the way!

Posted before any votes cast


----------



## rolexgirl

I voted for Ukraine, really good and enjoyed the combination of traditional folk and electronic, I have added them to my Spotify account :wub:


----------



## scottswatches

Iceland 5th so far

UK nil points after 39 of 39 votes from the professional jury

The song deserved better, but it wasn't a good performance


----------



## JoT

United Kingdom Nil Points after all public votes added :laugh:

But they are all speaking English on the programme so we win :tongue:

After the professional juries had Switzerland, France and Malta at the top with typical EV songs the public overwhelmingly vote for a rock band who were lying 4th, Italy wins

I love the public sometimes :laugh:


----------



## rolexgirl

I am glad Ukraine finished a respectable 5th, they were the best


----------



## sabailand

Does anyone take this seriously anymore, it lost credibility yonks ago,


----------



## WRENCH

I reckon if either Paloma Faith, or Adele had been in the competition, they would have still had zero. It stopped being about talent a long time ago. Didn't Ireland give up because they kept on winning ? :laughing2dw:


----------



## JoT

OK who is going to win? :laugh:


----------



## JoT

Moldova's got my vote :biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH

Oooh, I've just turned in the wireless.

Serbia just now. :band:


----------



## JoT

WRENCH said:


> Oooh, I've just turned in the wireless.
> 
> Serbia just now. :band:


 Aye, Serbia the land of Ajde Jano and I am watching some woman washing her hands :huh:


----------



## Duncan U.

My wife and daughter love Eurovision. I'm not so keen!

Spain won the best backsides award :naughty:

Our bloke Sam put on a great performance, so I hope he does get some points.


----------



## scottswatches

UK wins!

(Not counting the Ukraine votes as the song was forgot before it had finished. At this rate Ukraine will win the World Cup 32-0 due to the public vote :tongue: )

I didn't think the Germany song deserved to be last.


----------



## AVO

Did I miss it AGAIN?

Oh, rats! :wink:


----------

